# Hip Pain/late pregnancy -overdue



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi there i'm now 4 days overdue.

I started with some bad hip pain (right side) yesterday and it seems to be getting worse.  It's really only on one side but now i am struggling to walk due to the pain.

Could this be baby resting on a nerve?? I dont feel it's SPD as surely i would have had symptoms before this?
Any advice would be great

Many thanks

Angie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your baby is probably lying really low in your pelvis now, and so everything will feel really uncomfortable.  it will all go when it arrives, but for now, just try and find the comfiest position you can,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

